# Looking for Puppy/Breeder:



## the.siegel (Mar 15, 2020)

I recently moved to California — before that I worked for several years with the Royal Battersea Dogs Kennel and Ricky Gervais’ All Dogs Matter foundation to rehabilitate dogs that were used for fighting in London/England. Alongside that I am a mountain guide and teach avalanche training programs. 

Being an avid outdoor person and mountaineer, I decided to finally have my own dog and add a GSD to our family. Finding an ethical and responsible breeder is my main priority and I would love to get more information about bringing home a puppy. I have listed below my 'dream dog' and wanted to consult this forum and see if you could help in directing me towards the right breeder. 

I absolutely fell in love with a dog at Kraftwerk K9: Max vom Haus Cismar -- but some of the comments here and on other forums are troublesome. I had my fair share of disgruntled employees and customers, so I am hoping these are just a few exceptions. However their price at $5,500 is very steep for a 8-week old puppy. I am happy to drive / fly somewhere to meet the breeder and see the litter, I won't purchase a dog online. 

Sex:
Male

Color:
Preferred: Sable / DDR line. See attached photos of preferred colors 
Not preferred: gray, light, silver-ish 

Fur:
As short as possible 

Eye Color:
as bright as possible, just as Max 

Drive:
High play & rank drive
We will do K9 avalanche training course with the AAI 

Size:
as large as possible, basically a replica of Max would be ideal 

I have researched a lot of breeders but wasn't able to find the size/build I want, except at Kreative Kennels and I read a lot of negative reviews. I would highly appreciate any information, more than happy to jump on a call to understand this process better. 

Thanks everyone,
S


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why DDR? DDR is like the new orange lately. You want a dog like Max and then ask for DDR? Based on what I see in his pedigree, he's not a DDR line dog. I see SZ back to the early 80s with the exception of one dog in that time period being DDR before I stopped looking

GSD males are supposed to be 24"-26" tall, medium sized averaging 80-85#.

Why high rank? Why would you want a dog that thinks he ranks above you?

If you are doing avalanche training, why would you want a tight stock coat rather than a plush stock coat?

If you want a dog like this Max, did you contact his breeder?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't have personal experience with this breeder, but I know a couple who have and they recommend them highly. They have a litter now that will be ready for delivery in a couple weeks. 









Kody vom Wolfsfriede & Gaia vom Haus Tyson - Witmer Tyson Imports






www.witmertyson.com


----------



## the.siegel (Mar 15, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> I don't have personal experience with this breeder, but I know a couple who have and they recommend them highly. They have a litter now that will be ready for delivery in a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Tim, I researched Randy and the Witmer Tyson kennel and they look perfect. I will reach out to her today. 

Have you had any experience with Von Grünheide, Sentinel Hearts or TrueHaus?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lets just do this. @mycobraracr Because I pretty sure he can weigh in here and he has Kimber. Who doesn't love Kimber?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

the.siegel said:


> Thanks so much Tim, I researched Randy and the Witmer Tyson kennel and they look perfect. I will reach out to her today.
> 
> Have you had any experience with Von Grünheide, Sentinel Hearts or TrueHaus?


Sorry I don't. I did look at their respective websites though, and other than the Von Grünheide site being woefully out of date (planned litters listed were expected in 2013!), they all had nice dogs and posted health and pedigree info.

Best of luck with your search! And let us know when you decide!


----------

